# Reporting Message Spam



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 12, 2011)

I just got a message and its total SPAM

The name is maureenmoses.

Hope the mods can block this person.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2011)

I got it too!

I sent it to Brian Mudd.

Bear


----------



## roller (Sep 12, 2011)

Is she after you also....and I thought it was my lucky day ....LOL


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 12, 2011)

And i thought she just wanted my sausage.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2011)

LOL----Dinky-Dow Baby-Sohn!!

Probably hard to stop. Block one & they keep changing.

Bear


----------



## alblancher (Sep 12, 2011)

If you have the block feature you can block this user and they are not allowed to send you pms and you do not see their posts.  This will work until the Mods decide to delete their account.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 12, 2011)

How come I didn't get the same PM?

Guess I'm not in the "Cool Group"!

LOL!

TJ


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 12, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> How come I didn't get the same PM?
> 
> Guess I'm not in the "Cool Group"!
> 
> ...


well that makes two of us....


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2011)

Might only be sent to Old Guys????

Sorry Nepas,

Bear


----------



## eman (Sep 12, 2011)

I Got it too., one of the nigerian scammers . wonder if i can get them to fly too las vegas???


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 12, 2011)

Dang I thought she was only after me!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 12, 2011)

I called her and she wanted my credit card info - isnt she legit 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





all the things she said she wanted to do sounded like fun


----------



## alblancher (Sep 12, 2011)

Scar,  just give them them SmokinAl's credit card and have a nice time


----------



## roller (Sep 12, 2011)

I gave her my Credit Card # and bought her a plane ticket to Louisiana...is that a problem ????


----------



## alblancher (Sep 12, 2011)

If the Alto airport is as big as I think it is it could be a problem


----------



## roller (Sep 12, 2011)

Al she is coming on a crop duster when I am done I will send her your way....shouldn`t take long....I`ll post Q-View...


----------



## alblancher (Sep 12, 2011)

Roller,  it is about 6500 miles from Alto to Nigeria.  By crop duster at 90 miles per hour she'll have about a 72 hour flight if they don't stop for gas along the way.  I hope she doesn't receive a better offer by the time she gets there!


----------



## roller (Sep 12, 2011)

Well she should be in good shape by the time she gets here....lol


----------



## michael ark (Sep 12, 2011)

She sent it to me too.It's not funny  i have a red head as my wife.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dang it i taught her how to shoot too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Well at least this thread is my proof.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 12, 2011)

I just got word that over the next few weeks.. we'll have a special button to report PM's just like we do regular posts. For now, just let one of us admins know if you get something crazy and we'll take care of it.

This Maureen is a goner.. sorry to disappoint some of you


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 12, 2011)

Aw Jeff...just when I was prepping the wife that I would have a new smokin' friend. Oh well!

Seriously, even though I didnt get a pm...thank you for being on this right away!

John


----------



## roller (Sep 12, 2011)

O`well I hope she doesn`t use my credit card....


----------



## michael ark (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## venture (Sep 12, 2011)

Anybody who didn't get the message can have mine!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 12, 2011)

I got no love


----------



## eman (Sep 12, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> I just got word that over the next few weeks.. we'll have a special button to report PM's just like we do regular posts. For now, just let one of us admins know if you get something crazy and we'll take care of it.
> 
> This Maureen is a goner.. sorry to disappoint some of you


i knew i'd seen maureens picture somewhere before. looks like jeff???


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 13, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> How come I didn't get the same PM?
> 
> Guess I'm not in the "Cool Group"!
> 
> ...


Just for you my friend i mead a copy. now you also got one

Hii ([email protected] )
I saw your profile today and became much interested in you.
My name is Miss Maureen.
please, contact me with this email adress,so that i can send you my picture for you to know how i look like.
Here is the email adress ( [email protected] )
Remember the distance or colour does not matter but love embraces every thing.
Take very good care of yourself i am expecting your immidiate and urgent respond to my mail as soon as you get this massage
Yours Maureen.


----------



## alelover (Sep 13, 2011)

Are people still falling for that stuff? Amazing.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 13, 2011)

The typed broken english is a nice touch.Read if like apoo off the simpsons.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





P.S .Apoo runs the quicke mart.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 13, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Might only be sent to Old Guys????
> 
> Sorry Nepas,
> 
> Bear









Its ok Mi Amigo

I replied back when i got the message.

Yeah Yeah Jump off and go away.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 14, 2011)

Was everyone she sent it to married?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 14, 2011)

michael ark said:


> Was everyone she sent it to married?


No


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 14, 2011)

eman said:


> i knew i'd seen maureens picture somewhere before. looks like jeff???


----------



## alelover (Dec 30, 2011)

I just got this in my Inbox. Rita sounds pretty hot for me. Anyone else get one?

[h3]hi[/h3]Conversation between ritaforlove20 and you






ritaforlove20
Today at 7:50 am

Hello,
( [email protected] )
My name is Rita, i saw your profile today and became interested in you,i will also like to know you more,and if you can send an email to my email address,i will give you my pictures here is my email address ( [email protected] ) I believe we can move from here! Awaiting for your mail to my email address above , Remember the distance or age or color does not matter but love matters a lot in life, i will be waiting to hear from you soon.Yours Rita,


----------



## ryan in louisville (Dec 30, 2011)

I just got a rather inviting message from Rita also.  She sounds HAWT!!!


----------



## whittling chip (Dec 30, 2011)

I just received the same pm


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 30, 2011)

I hope you clicked on the little flag and reported it..

sheesh   I thought it was just for me...

  Craig


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 30, 2011)

That slut! And here I thought I was special.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 30, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> That slut! And here I thought I was special. :icon_sad:



You are "special" joel. 

This is handled.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 30, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> > That slut! And here I thought I was special.
> ...




Wifey got me a new helmet for Christmas too.


----------



## udsisbest (Dec 30, 2011)

I got a message from Rita also today


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 31, 2011)

I feel so ugly and left out Rita didn't send me a Pm I never get them


----------



## spicot in ms (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey all, there is yet another one on the loose!

*********************************************************************************************************

[email protected]
 Hello
I saw your profile today and it was so good to me.u know that i am interested to be a friend first.i also believe that coming to you will be a probability of meeting that very love that has been lacking in my entire life. please i will like you to contact me direct to my e-mail address,
([email protected]) i dont know the posebility of remaing in forum for long time,i will give you a full introduction of my self with my pictures ok. i will be waiting for your mail to my e-mail adsdress
([email protected]) as you know
there is no age,race,colour n religion bar when it comes to true love,
cares prisca.

********************************************************************************************************

I hit the report button before I completely read the message, dangit. I should have gotten her to send me pics first! Come back Prisca!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 7, 2012)

I hate to disappoint y'all but Julliet123 will not be sending you anymore messages she has gone to Banned Land


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 7, 2012)

Hhheeeyyyy !!! I thought she only wanted me!!!! Well I guess I have to unpack my cloths......Oh wait.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ......No !!!  It wasn’t me dear .....LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I received the same message....Thanks for blocking her.....Oh!!!!! Moderator gods...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





......


----------



## miamirick (Jan 7, 2012)

hey thats my girl    i got her number and pictures now you guys better back off!


----------



## spicot in ms (Jan 7, 2012)

miamirick said:


> hey thats my girl    i got her number and pictures now you guys better back off!


Share and share alike!!!!!!


----------

